# Wie nennt man Neger politisch richtig?



## м@πGф (16. August 2008)

Eine Frage, die ich ernst meine, und auf die ich wirklich keine Antwort weiß. Früher sagte man Neger, heute werde ich schon schief angeschaut, wenn ich Schwarzer sage. Afrikaner ist Blödsinn, weil genug Menschen mit anderer Hautfarbe von dem Kontinent stammen. Wisst ihr weiter?


----------



## -Therion- (16. August 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Eine Frage, die ich ernst meine, und auf die ich wirklich keine Antwort weiß. Früher sagte man Neger, heute werde ich schon schief angeschaut, wenn ich Schwarzer sage. Afrikaner ist Blödsinn, weil genug Menschen mit anderer Hautfarbe von dem Kontinent stammen. Wisst ihr weiter?



Mensch?


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Starkpigmentierte,andersfarbige und dennoch menschen so wie wir soltle gehen


----------



## xFraqx (16. August 2008)

Yo nigga !


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Farbige? :O


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Überpigmentierte?


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Farbige? :O


dan fühlen sie sich auch beleidigt!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Farbige? :O



wie nennste dann albinos? farblose?


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie nennste dann albinos? farblose?


...

So les' ich's es zumindest; Farbige... Keine Ahnung, wie man die nennen soll, dunkelhäutige Menschen?


----------



## Carcharoth (16. August 2008)

Forenpause für den Ersteller.


Edit:
Grund: Es geht auch ohne dass man "Neger" sagen muss.


----------



## Tikume (16. August 2008)

> In vielen afrikanischen Sprachen werden 'Schwarzafrikaner als „Menschen mit schwarzer Haut“ („Bambara fàrafin“) und Europäer als „Menschen mit weißer Haut“ bezeichnet („Bambara fàraje“). In vielen dieser Sprachen wird Afrika als „Region der Menschen mit schwarzer Haut“ bezeichnet („Bambara fàrafin-na“), Europa hingegen als 'Region der Menschen mit weißer Haut' („Bambara fàraje-la“). In den Bantu-Sprachen Ost-, Süd und Zentralafrikas bedeutet „Muzungu“ (auf Suaheli mzungu, im Kongo Mundele) „Mensch mit weißer Hautfarbe“ und „Mweusi“ „Mensch mit schwarzer Hautfarbe“.
> 
> Der Begriff „Schwarzafrikaner“ beziehungsweise „Schwarzafrikanerin“ wird heute im deutschsprachigen Raum nach wie vor von Behörden, Sachbuchautoren, Journalisten und Politikern verwendet. Dunkelhäutige Menschen afrikanischer Herkunft empfinden dies allerdings - vor allem bei Auslandsaufenthalten - teilweise als Stigmatisierung, da sie eine pejorative Konnotation des Begriffes und eine darin implizierte Ausgrenzung im Zusammenhang mit Drogenkriminalität und Asylmissbrauch sehen.
> 
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzafrika...nd_Alternativen


----------

